# EOSS 7D Mk.II/EF100-400L is Mk.II news



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Canon Rumours.com - New 100-400 to launch with EOS 7D Mk.II*

Purely rumour, don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Dolo (Feb 3, 2013)

Too many rumors have come and gone regarding the update/replacement for the 7D.
I will believe it when I see one in the flesh. Though I do wish they would HURRY UP!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Canon Rumours - EOS 7D Mk.II Test Camera*


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Clearly got to this a day late ... ... ...

*Canon EOS 7DL announced - Shipping in May*


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Clearly got to this a day late ... ... ...
> 
> *Canon EOS 7DL announced - Shipping in May*


Aye day late for the 1st had me hooked:lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Well it would have been on the 1st if I'd visited Canon Rumours yesterday.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

DW58 said:


> Clearly got to this a day late ... ... ...
> 
> *Canon EOS 7DL announced - Shipping in May*


Wow ... a left handed camera whatever next!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

*More from Canon Rumours - announcements April 23rd*



> *New Stuff!*
> 
> We're told Canon is holding press events on Tuesday, April 23, 2013. We have not seen any official invites, but this does come from a known source. I will post any invites I receive here to confirm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> *More from Canon Rumours - announcements April 23rd*


Aye seen this one on my search yesterday sounds promising , but not getting carried away yet


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I think there's some marketing geek at Canon getting his rocks off at winding up umpteen million amateur photographers by feeding them occasional duff info.

I HATE HIM!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> I think there's some marketing geek at Canon getting his rocks off at winding up umpteen million amateur photographers by feeding them occasional duff info.
> 
> I HATE HIM!


Hey may wreck there image I'm a bit fed up with canons games:thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, it's certainly most irritating.


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey Guys,

On the subject of canon cameras, I've got an ageing 300d and the size of the screen annoys me! Too small. Any recommendations on what to replace it with (I'm hoping I can keep the lenses?) want to buy second hand, was thinking the 500 series??

Any advice appreciated. I'm by no means a camera pro, I bought the 300d with two lenses and a cf card for £150 second hand and with the exception of the screen size I'm pleased with it.

Regards, Jon.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

How long after it is released till in the shops as hooping to get a 70d if spec ok before July


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

You might get one from a direct importer, but not sure about going through the Canon network. The other problem buying one that quickly via the UK Canon network would be a ridiculously inflated price.

My recommendation would be Ian Kerr of Flash Camera in Fife, I've bought my last three bodies, a Speedlite and a couple of lenses from him, very keen prices. Ian imports direct from the USA, but Canon products are fully guaranteed, plus he's well known and very reiable.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wife going to New York october


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

That could be your answer, but bear in mind that you'd be liable for around 25% duty/VAT above and beyond her personal allowance on return to the UK.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Canon Rumours - No EOS 7D Mk.II in 2013*

Only one more body in 2013?

From a good source, we're told that an EOS 7D Mark II will not be released in 2013. We could get an announcement sometime in this calendar year, but availability will be next year.

The only DSLR still to come in 2013 from Canon is the EOS 70D. The same source does say "several lenses will be coming in 2013″.

2014 will be the year for high-end DSLR cameras from Canon, consider this a down year for bodies.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> *Canon Rumours - No EOS 7D Mk.II in 2013*
> 
> Only one more body in 2013?
> 
> ...


 I would be happy with just the eos70d or should I go for 7d if got a very good deal?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

There are advantages and didadvantages with both. As you know I have both cameras, and with all honesty I can say that I prefer the 7D.


----------



## Dolo (Feb 3, 2013)

DW58 said:


> *Canon Rumours - No EOS 7D Mk.II in 2013*
> 
> Only one more body in 2013?
> 
> ...


I wonder how much Greyer I will be when I finally get my hands on an EOS 7D mk11, or whatever they decide to replace it with.
I refuse to get a 7D now only to change it when new one comes out ( so the other half tells me anyway)


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Why are you so desperate to get your hands on a 7D Mk.II, it's not going to make you a better photographer. We don't even know with any certainty what features will be incorporated into the 7D Mk.II, thus what advantages it will have over the current 7D.

I certainly won't be rushing t replace my 7D, I've never been one of those who simply has to have the latest of everything as soon as it's released. In fact I'd be more likely to upgrade my 60D body to a 70D, but I'm not even sure if I'll do that.

Photography like so many other hobbies seems to be run by the male jewellery brigade who have to have the latest model hanging around their necks.


----------



## Dolo (Feb 3, 2013)

DW58 said:


> Why are you so desperate to get your hands on a 7D Mk.II, it's not going to make you a better photographer. We don't even know with any certainty what features will be incorporated into the 7D Mk.II, thus what advantages it will have over the current 7D.
> 
> I certainly won't be rushing t replace my 7D, I've never been one of those who simply has to have the latest of everything as soon as it's released. In fact I'd be more likely to upgrade my 60D body to a 70D, but I'm not even sure if I'll do that.
> 
> Photography like so many other hobbies seems to be run by the male jewellery brigade who have to have the latest model hanging around their necks.


You are making an awful lot of assumptions there pal. And whose to say i'm not the best photographer in the world already, you don't know me from adam.
I'm more than happy with the camera I have a 350D that's 6 years old so who's carrying the jewellery now!!!
I am more than prepared to wait for what comes out and make the decision then.
It so easy to post without putting your brain in gear and appearing moronic


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

If you're "more than prepared to wait" then why the apparent rush.

I'm not making any assumptions "pal", just comments based on over thirty years of experience of photography and use/ownership of the camera body about which you enquire. My comments were based on opinions, not assumptions and I didn't need to use any insults in the process.

BTW if you were "the best photographer in the world", you wouldn't be making photographic enquiries on a detailing forum would you?


----------



## Dolo (Feb 3, 2013)

DW58 said:


> If you're "more than prepared to wait" then why the apparent rush.
> 
> I'm not making any assumptions "pal", just comments based on over thirty years of experience of photography and use/ownership of the camera body about which you enquire. My comments were based on opinions, not assumptions and I didn't need to use any insults in the process.
> 
> BTW if you were "the best photographer in the world", you wouldn't be making photographic enquiries on a detailing forum would you?


There you go making assumptions again. You assume because you have 30 years of experience that your opinions are the only ones that count. I have been interested in photography for 37 years so we are pretty equal.
The thing is I have never "enquired about the 7D, and never wanted anyone's opinions on it, I am purely waiting for an announcement about it's replacement. 
You seem to be pretty fanatical about bright shiny things as you post as soon as something pops up on "Canon Rumours".

You need to read your original post to me, you immediately implied that I was only interested in buying the latest gear, and as such dismissed me as being from the "male jewellery brigade" that to me is insulting. So once again I say, put you brain in gear before posting


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Note to self:



> Ignore Dolo's inane rambling in future, he clearly knows it all already.
> 
> Add Dolo to "ignore list".


----------

